# Haslar naval hospital



## Mikeymutt (Jan 4, 2015)

was going to visit here a few months ago,but I could not make it.so a few weeks ago we planned it to be the first big trip of the new year..what a place it was.ewe did not have the same luck as urbexabandoned,but I still enjoyed my visit here.there was something surreal about wandering the corridors here ,just imagining what on here when it was a hive of activity.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 4, 2015)

love this one of my fave places and been on my list forever.
Fab pic's, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 4, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> love this one of my fave places and been on my list forever.
> Fab pic's, thanks for sharing



Get there quick stealth.its a great place,rich in history..thank you.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 5, 2015)

You did great Mikey, great pics as always


----------



## Conrad (Jan 5, 2015)

This place looks really stunning, nice photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome photos and awesome report 

Glad you had a good day


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2015)

This is stunning, can't pick a favourite shot!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

Urbexbandoned said:


> You did great Mikey, great pics as always



I still had a great day..it was an amazing place.


----------



## Red Mole (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice pics Mikey - your best yet I reckon!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 5, 2015)

Absolutely stunning set!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Superb collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2015)

Fantastic photos, looks an ace explore still. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow...very nice


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey hey Mikey!... That's a seriously good set there fella!..... I love that pic of, what is it? An X Ray machine maybe. not entirely sure I'm right on that one tbh But what a brilliant find! Keep arn troshin buh!


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 25, 2015)

Amazing place. Amazing photos.


----------

